# Build AOSP ICS Galaxy Nexus Live Via Live Stream (Lets make this happen!)



## HeyItsLou (Aug 4, 2011)

​
*Would you like to see a live build of AOSP ICS via Live Stream with real time chat room?*

Yes60100.00%No00.00%


----------



## HeyItsLou (Aug 4, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g91DZ5qAHeM​
PLEASE LEAVE YOUR FEEDBACK!!!!​
Thanks to *Roman* for the fixes found here http://goo.gl/2bs28 that I mentioned in the video​


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

I think its a great idea, I've been dragging my feet on setting up a virtual Ubuntu on my PC.


----------



## roman (Jun 11, 2011)

That's an awesome idea.

You should eventually do like a tutorial on adding a feature or two (I'd totally help with this if needed, too)


----------



## Slim_JD (Jun 10, 2011)

This is an awesome idea. Building from source is absolutely the way to go when developing for Nexus devices. That is why a lot of us got this device!


----------



## Adam80460 (Jun 7, 2011)

hell yeah..


----------



## HeyItsLou (Aug 4, 2011)

roman said:


> That's an awesome idea.
> 
> You should eventually do like a tutorial on adding a feature or two (I'd totally help with this if needed, too)


If I can get this off the ground I will definitely be talking to you about the feature idea.


----------



## matroxrt (Dec 27, 2011)

Absofreakinglutely.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

HeyItsLou said:


> If I can get this off the ground I will definitely be talking to you about the feature idea.


Wow, this and feature additions would be great Lou! I'm all for this, it'll make me get my build environment set up (finally)!


----------



## thatguy188 (Sep 28, 2011)

Dude that would be so awesome. I'd be all for it and be able to learn a lot as I start my quest into android development 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## mikeinrichmond (Jun 8, 2011)

Great idea, DO IT!!!


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Could the sessions be recorded for playback as well?

Never built anything, but would enjoy learning, and being able to.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## HeyItsLou (Aug 4, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Could the sessions be recorded for playback as well?
> 
> Never built anything, but would enjoy learning, and being able to.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I will absolutely record each session for those that can't make the live stream it would be a good resource to go back to over time.


----------



## Adam80460 (Jun 7, 2011)

With all seriousness this is a great idea. This is the main reason why I bought my Nexus so I can do my own home brew of a rom, but I lack the knowledge to get it started and hit errors every time I try and compile. Sometimes all it takes is a point in the right direction.

So I am obviously all for it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Droidx316 (Jun 21, 2011)

Definitely a great idea.. imagine how many developers could be born from this.The Rom selection would be phenomenal

Sent from my GALAXY NEXUS to this forum!!


----------



## js1479 (Sep 22, 2011)

I think this is an excellent idea! I'm surprised this hasn't been done before.

Hopefully this sees some support from the community. I'd really love to see it happen.

Lets see some enthusiasm everybody! Take 30 seconds to show some interest!


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Great great great idea. This seems like an awesome way to get this great community even more involved. Happy new year everyone!!!


----------



## xlinuxtrancex (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm in! Let's make this happen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## famine (Jun 6, 2011)

just wanna say lou that i really appreciate these videos you've been putting up. MUCH better than reading a bunch of text describing what is in the post. keep doing what you're doing! thanks!


----------



## gsxrdon (Jul 12, 2011)

Think this is a great idea!


----------



## GrapeApe (Jun 7, 2011)

excellent idea. I'd love to see this happen.


----------



## DeviceSettings (Dec 21, 2011)

I think this is an outstanding idea. Even if I never develop anything I would love to see how its all done. I find it very interesting. Plus it gives everyone a chance to see really how much hard work goes into ROM development, and then people can really appreciate the often thankless effort that you guys put in.


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

Just let me know when and where!


----------



## M Diddy (Jan 1, 2012)

Outstanding idea and cheers to you for putting it together.


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

Let me get with staff, I think this is an awesome thing to do. We could possibly take this to another level.


----------



## NewAge (Aug 17, 2011)

This is gonna be awesome! Thank you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## bagoffreedom (Sep 4, 2011)

This would be awesome!! I've always wanted to learn how to do aosp builds!!


----------



## RjsShadows (Jun 21, 2011)

I love this idea


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

Definitely a good idea, I would like to see this in the form of app development.


----------



## loudaccord (Oct 5, 2011)

What's the verdict?


----------



## Borgey (Sep 13, 2011)

good idea, i think this would be the "push" that a lot of people on the edge of building aosp would need. i really hope rootz backs you on this idea because nobody has ever done anything like this and it would be a hit for sure IMO.


----------



## swimminsurfer256 (Sep 23, 2011)

Definitely love the idea.. been playing with AOSP source a little and it's amazing how much freedom there is.. would be great to fill in all the holes so I can finally actually put everything I've been doing together!


----------



## kgbrown247 (Jun 13, 2011)

please do, i already have a vm of umbutu with source ready.


----------

